# Christmas Que Side Contest WINNER



## peculiarmike (Jan 4, 2008)

The winner of the contest is *Dalmorloson*
Congratulations to him!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			













His Smoked Greek Salad Over Portabellas was original and darn tasty looking.  
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...5&postcount=46

For his efforts he wins the Oregon Scientific AW131 Wireless Talking BBQ/Oven Thermometer.

A big *thanks *to all who entered! 

Watch for a poll on contests soon.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats D


----------



## richtee (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey...lookie the new guy GO! Congrats, Big D!  Well Done!


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations to ya Dalmorloson! Winning stuff is great especially when you didn't have to pay to enter.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## cook1536 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats D!!! Well done.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats D

just a suggestion mike......maybe post a link to his entry.......would make it easier for us that missed that entry to find.........just a thought


----------



## t-bone tim (Jan 4, 2008)

Good for you ! congrats


----------



## bigal (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats D!!!  We are all proud of you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







PS, did they mention the small print?  You must give all secrets, rubs, ideas, pics,  samples to ...............um BigAL!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Job!


----------



## kookie (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations D. Winning always good.

Kookie


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jan 5, 2008)

*congrats my friend, great job. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## cman95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats sir, now make use of that themometer.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 5, 2008)

Good times!!   Congrats to a job well done!!


----------



## dalmorloson (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks everybody! A special thanks to Peculiarmike! That thermometer will come in very handy as I am very new to smoking. I will post a pic of the prize in action when I use it for the first time. Maybe I'll save it for my 1st brisket( I'm dying to try one). Again thank you all for all of the input and advice, this is a great site.


----------



## longshot (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats and way to go.  That salad looks great.

LS


----------



## gramason (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats, good job, sounds great.


----------



## starsfaninco (Jan 5, 2008)

Great Job.  Congrats!!


----------



## meowey (Jan 5, 2008)

WTG Dalmorloson!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ultramag (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats Dalmorloson!!! The salad looks great.

Nice contest Mike.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 5, 2008)

WTG  ...  Congrat's  ...


----------



## seaham358 (Jan 5, 2008)

Way to go... Congrats..

I missed that whole contest???


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 5, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOU WONDERFUL SOUNDING SIDE DISH!!LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations Dalmorloson!! Your winning dish looks awesome!


----------



## smokincowboy (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------

